#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Servidor Dell Poweredge T410, 2 Processador Intel Xeon, 16GB, 2HD 500GB

## EdilsonLSouza

2 Processador: Intel XEON E5620 2.4HZ X4 (8 THREADS)
Memória: 16GB Até 68 GB (8 slots DIMM DDR2)
HD: 2 x SATA 500GB (RAID 1)
Gaveta para 6 unidades de disco
Controladora: Perc H200 (RAID)
Fonte: 2 x Fonte Redundante (Queimadas)

Zap 81 988327966

----------

